# How much i make in Los Angeles.



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

If i have no car i have to rent from Hertz $240/week for both Uber and Lyft and both companies give bonus of $180 for completing ~130 rides a week, which supposed to cover rental cost, however it requires to work 7 days a week to meet the number of rides (for Lyft you have to do number of rides in traffic hours and keep acceptance ratio).

Anyway here is what my salary looks like working in Los Angeles.

+ $800 (about $100 day 8 hours shift for 7 days)
- $200 gas a week
- $240 rental cost a week
- $100 fast-food (driving all over the city i get hungry and thirsty)
+ $180 (If i be good slave work 8 hours 6-7 days a week i can make enough rides to unlock $180 bonus)
------------------------------
= *$260 *(or *$440 *with bonus) a week WHAT i really make that little a week?!

What the hell with amount of driving that i have to do its more stress than 18 wheel truck drivers get because i have to be fighting in heavy city traffic rather than just drive straight on cruise control on interstate. mind you tuck drivers make close to *$10 000 *month.

I work like slave 7 days a week 4 weeks a month on ride-share for* $1000* bucks a month less than minimal wage?!
Security guards who sit their arse all day playing with their cell phone make more than me!!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Only $100/day? In LA?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Only $100/day? In LA?


Yeah $0.65 cents a mile $0.12 cent a minute there's maybe one or two days out of week when i make $160 if lucky, however most days its exactly $100.
Been working for 2 years in central Los Angeles area, maybe i am doing something wrong?

No one explains to me how to make more i asked many times on this forum.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Driv0rX said:


> Been working for 2 years in central Los Angeles area, maybe i am doing something wrong?


I'm somehow inclined to believe that's true. $100 just seems too low for your area.

As far as on tips on how to make more, maybe the good members of the LA forum can chime in and give you some tips as they know the market better.

The way you put it though, you're better off working any, I mean, any other job.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

If you're driving 8 hours real-time then yes a little over $100 is possible if you're counting downtime in between rides and any breaks you take, but is lower than usual or you are taking way too many or too long breaks. If you're driving 8 hours Drive Time then that is way too low as about $25 per hour of _Drive Time_ is average.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Couple of months ago I found a minimum wage job and was surprised it pays more than Uber because gas and how much I spend on my car.
I only do it because it’s sitting doing nothing job which allows me to study software development on my computer. 
But even at that lousy job they gave me a raise already and another one is coming January 1st. Uber is easy but not much $$$


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Driv0rX said:


> If i have no car i have to rent from Hertz $240/week for both Uber and Lyft and both companies give bonus of $180 for completing ~130 rides a week, which supposed to cover rental cost, however it requires to work 7 days a week to meet the number of rides (for Lyft you have to do number of rides in traffic hours and keep acceptance ratio).
> 
> Anyway here is what my salary looks like working in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


All I can say is:

Why?

You can sign up with a temporary agency and make 10 bucks an hour or more with a hope that a company might like your work and hire you on full time with more money. The company I work for hires temps on at 10 to 12 bucks an hour. At 10 bucks an hour you would probably get 350 a week for a 40 hour week after taxes without the stress and liability of the rental car and driving passengers around.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

For comparison, here's my numbers for Connecticut:

$.605/mile and $.15/minute

$600 ($120/day M-F in about 7 hours)
+$50 doing maybe 3 hours on Saturday
-$110 gas (about 1000-1100 miles a week) (I'm paying about $2.85/gal now)
-$55 car payment ($215/month for a new Chevy Cruze)
-$50 insurance and repairs
-$0 food (I stay close enough to home to eat lunch at home every day. I spend ZERO on food outside the house)
$435 left over for the week

These numbers suck, tons of driver make more. But you are getting killed on the car rental and the food. That's where all your money is going.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> If i have no car i have to rent from Hertz $240/week for both Uber and Lyft and both companies give bonus of $180 for completing ~130 rides a week, which supposed to cover rental cost, however it requires to work 7 days a week to meet the number of rides (for Lyft you have to do number of rides in traffic hours and keep acceptance ratio).
> 
> Anyway here is what my salary looks like working in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


How did you make $800 on $100 a day with 7 days a week? So you really made $160.

Did someone put a gun to your head to be a fulltome rideshare driver? Why not be that security guard if its that easy?



Atom guy said:


> For comparison, here's my numbers for Connecticut:
> 
> $.605/mile and $.15/minute
> 
> ...


Unless youre growing your own food, youre still paying for it. Just because you make food at home dont make it free.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I always wonder why someone would wake up one morning and say I think I will do rideshare even though I don't own a car. You don't have a car to share a ride with.



steveK2016 said:


> How did you make $800 on $100 a day with 7 days a week? So you really made $160.
> 
> Did someone put a gun to your head to be a fulltome rideshare driver? Why not be that security guard if its that easy?
> 
> Unless youre growing your own food, youre still paying for it. Just because you make food at home dont make it free.


Eating at home probably could knock that 100 to about 25. Actually about $3.00 if you ate a couple packages of ramen noodles every day for lunch. Sodium intake would be through the roof though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I always wonder why someone would wake up one morning and say I think I will do rideshare even though I don't own a car. You don't have a car to share a ride with.
> 
> Eating at home probably could knock that 100 to about 25. Actually about $3.00 if you ate a couple packages of ramen noodles every day for lunch. Sodium intake would be through the roof though.


I ain't in college no more, I'm done with the ramen noodle diet. Buy a Sous and an 8 pack of Chicken thighs for $6 and some spices and you'll be eating well. Cajun Spice is delicious.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I always wonder why someone would wake up one morning and say I think I will do rideshare even though I don't own a car. You don't have a car to share a ride with.
> 
> Eating at home probably could knock that 100 to about 25. Actually about $3.00 if you ate a couple packages of ramen noodles every day for lunch. Sodium intake would be through the roof though.


Burger king 10 chicken nuggers for a$1 and Walmart Coke/Pepsi $1/l. You can eat for $3 a day.


----------

